# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  Things that are not in the books.

## DDT

Please correct my translation for these few phrases and what would be the best way to say these phrases? Also should the formal or informal be used these situations?:  
Put your hands on your head!
Поместите  руки на голову. 
Do you have any weapons or narcotics on you?
Y вac собой есть оружие или наркотики?  
Have you ever been arrested before?
Раньше, вы были арестованы?  
Thanks! 
Don't worry I am just writing another story!

----------


## chaika

So, you don't like Руки вверх! Hands up?
Eсть оружие или наркотики?

----------


## Бармалей

Oh, you forgot "Вы проститутка? Ну, сколько?"

----------


## DDT

> So, you don't like Руки вверх! Hands up?
> Eсть оружие или наркотики?

 Don't play with me. Surely I made more mistakes than that! 
I do not think that "Руки вверх" will suffice.  The hands must go specifically on top of the head. There should be no question about where they go.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Put your hands on your head!
Руки за голову!!! (*зверским голосом *  ::  ) 
Have you ever been arrested before?
Привлекались раньше к уголовной отвественности? 
(не знаю, меня не арестовывали, но вроде так спрашивают...)

----------


## DDT

> Oh, you forgot "Вы проститутка? Ну, сколько?"

  Oh yeah! That's a good one. But here I may have a problem of conflict of interest!  ::

----------


## Dogboy182

Don't forget to add the standard line used by Russian police... "Стой лицом к стене" 
Also couldn't a cop use При when talking about stuff you got on you? Seems more "professional". 
При нём были план и патроны. He had weed and ammo on him.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Don't forget to add the standard line used by Russian police... "Стой лицом к стене"

 "Встать лицом к стене" is a little better.
"Лицом к стене!" is also ok but more agressive.

----------


## Dogboy182

> "Стой лицом к стене"

 Taken straight from Бригада... And every other movie i've ever seen   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Please correct my translation for these few phrases and what would be the best way to say these phrases? Also should the formal or informal be used these situations?:

 
Put your hands on your head!
Поместите  руки на голову. (это дословно)
Обычно говорят: "Руки на капот!" или "на крышу" (машины)  
Do you have any weapons or narcotics on you?
У вac при себе есть оружие или наркотики?   
Have you ever been arrested before?
Арестовывались ли вы раньше? 
Also these forms of address are very polite.  ::  That's hardly in the character. Russian police doesn't make a big fuss over formalities. They may just shout "Лежать!" then search you up pointing their AK's at you. Also they don't ask whether do you have weapons or narcotics - they offer "Откройте багажник" or "Выложите сюда содержимое своих карманов (сумки)".

----------


## Dogboy182

> при себе

 
Yea-ah!! Theres that при i waz searchin hi and low for.

----------


## DDT

Oh cool, now we are getting somewhere! Thanks guys.

----------


## JJ

> Russian police doesn't make a big fuss over formalities. They may just shout "Лежать!" then search you up pointing their AK's at you.

 Ramil, imho you are unfair to russian police. AFAIK, the US cops usually shout "freez!!!" and shoot, or they even shoot and then shout "freez" instead of "could you stay here for a while, please". The last thing a russian police officer can do is shooting. Every shot is a great rape session for a russian police officer with a lot of reports, finding and showing the shot shells and investigation about an accident, did he realy have rights to shoot when a thug started to cut his throat? Trust me, i know what i'm talking about...

----------


## DDT

Арестовывались 
Выложите  
Are the stresses corect here?

----------


## DDT

> Originally Posted by Ramil   Russian police doesn't make a big fuss over formalities. They may just shout "Лежать!" then search you up pointing their AK's at you.   Ramil, imho you are unfair to russian police. AFAIK, the US cops usually shout "freez!!!" and shoot, or they even shoot and then shout "freez" instead of "could you stay here for a while, please". The last thing a russian police officer can do is shooting. Every shot is a great rape session for a russian police officer with a lot of reports, finding and showing the shot shells and investigation about an accident, did he realy have rights to shoot when a thug started to cut his throat? Trust me, i know what i'm talking about...

 Actually for my purposes it would be better to use phrases that are a little polite. Similar to US police.
(US cops usually are more polite than you would think)

----------


## Оля

> Раньше_ вы были арестованы?

  

> Арестовывались 
> Выложите  
> Are the stresses corect here?

 Correct is Арестовывались

----------


## DDT

Thanks! It is easier to say that way, too!

----------


## JJ

> Actually for my purposes it would be better to use phrases that are a little polite. Similar to US police.

 DDT, I had a lot of contacts with cops several years ago, they work with such scumms!!! The 90% of their "customers" are completly a$$holes, the drug addicted thugs... they dont know what the word "polite" means. For you purposes it should have two polices - one police for normal people, another police for criminals  ::

----------


## DDT

> For you purposes it should have two polices - one police for normal people, another police for criminals

 That is a good idea!

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil   Russian police doesn't make a big fuss over formalities. They may just shout "Лежать!" then search you up pointing their AK's at you.   Ramil, imho you are unfair to russian police. AFAIK, the US cops usually shout "freez!!!" and shoot, or they even shoot and then shout "freez" instead of "could you stay here for a while, please". The last thing a russian police officer can do is shooting. Every shot is a great rape session for a russian police officer with a lot of reports, finding and showing the shot shells and investigation about an accident, did he realy have rights to shoot when a thug started to cut his throat? Trust me, i know what i'm talking about...

 I just say they they point their AK's at you. I know. I've been pointed at. And searched. It's an experience one hardly can forget.

----------


## JJ

> Have you ever been arrested before?
> Раньше, вы были арестованы?

 Кстати, обычно говорят "Ранее задерживались?" Арест by Russian laws, means a punishment, keeping a person in isolation of socety from 1 month upto 6 months. Задержание is a prossesual act of a short-time freedom limitation, upto 3 days.

----------


## DDT

Where is the stress on this word? 
задерживались

----------


## Ramil

> Where is the stress on this word?

 зад*е*рживались

----------


## Wowik

> Where is the stress on this word? 
> задерживались

 зад*е*рживались

----------


## Vladi

Perhaps you have forgot:  "Давай, давай". Russians tell it always to Germans in the films. 
In Aleksandr Nevsky I hear many times used as an insult "собака", but since the dog was almost a князь у меня... one risks of saying that and that it becomes a compliment.

----------


## Ramil

> Perhaps you have forgot:  "Давай, давай". Russians tell it always to Germans in the films. 
> In Aleksandr Nevsky I hear many times used as an insult "собака", but since the dog was almost a князь у меня... one risks of saying that and that it becomes a compliment.

 "Собака" is an insult. It's not so offensive as it used to be in Nevsky's times but still it may be used so. (A son of a bitch (Сукин сын) has replaced it).

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by JJ        Originally Posted by Ramil   Russian police doesn't make a big fuss over formalities. They may just shout "Лежать!" then search you up pointing their AK's at you.   Ramil, imho you are unfair to russian police. AFAIK, the US cops usually shout "freez!!!" and shoot, or they even shoot and then shout "freez" instead of "could you stay here for a while, please". The last thing a russian police officer can do is shooting. Every shot is a great rape session for a russian police officer with a lot of reports, finding and showing the shot shells and investigation about an accident, did he realy have rights to shoot when a thug started to cut his throat? Trust me, i know what i'm talking about...   Actually for my purposes it would be better to use phrases that are a little polite. Similar to US police.
> (US cops usually are more polite than you would think)

 Ditto. And, american cops will try to avoid shooting, by any means. But, they will shoot *back* if someone is shooting at them.

----------


## DDT

I still need help with a few more. I have to correctly make the Imperative out of *вытянуть*  with stress.  
Again I need common ways to say these: 
Выт*я*ни  ноги!
Spread your legs. 
Полежи, лицом к полу!
Lie down with your face to the floor/ground.  
Любое повреждено?
Is anyone injured?  
Где вы повреждены?
Where are you injured?

----------


## gRomoZeka

Расставить ноги!
Spread your legs. 
Лечь на землю (лицом вниз)!
Lie down with your face to the floor/ground. 
Есть раненые/пострадавшие? or Кто-нибудь ранен/пострадал?
Is anyone injured? 
Куда вы ранены?
Where are you injured?

----------


## basurero

> Выт*я*ни  ноги!
> Spread your legs. 
> Полежи, лицом к полу!
> Lie down with your face to the floor/ground.

 Are you really studying police vocabulary or is it a cover for something else....  ::

----------


## basurero

> DDT, I had a lot of contacts with cops several years ago, they work with such scum_!!! _90% of their "customers" are complete_ a$$holes, _ drug addicted thugs... they dont know what the word "polite" means. For your purposes there should be two polices - one police for normal people, another police for criminals

----------


## DDT

> Originally Posted by DDT  
> Выт*я*ни  ноги!
> Spread your legs. 
> Полежи, лицом к полу!
> Lie down with your face to the floor/ground.   Are you really studying police vocabulary or is it a cover for something else....

 Yeah you caught me! I'm actually planing on expanding my drug trafficking business into Moscow and I need to be able understand the local  police!   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by basurero        Originally Posted by DDT  
> Выт*я*ни  ноги!
> Spread your legs. 
> Полежи, лицом к полу!
> Lie down with your face to the floor/ground.   Are you really studying police vocabulary or is it a cover for something else....    Yeah you caught me! I'm actually planing on expanding my drug trafficking business into Moscow and I need to be able understand the local  police!

 You'd better to learn how to understand your competitors in this market. These lads have a very poor sence of humor.  ::

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by basurero        Originally Posted by DDT  
> Выт*я*ни  ноги!
> Spread your legs. 
> Полежи, лицом к полу!
> Lie down with your face to the floor/ground.   Are you really studying police vocabulary or is it a cover for something else....    Yeah you caught me! I'm actually planing on expanding my drug trafficking business into Moscow and I need to be able understand the local  police!

 Lol, well at least that's not as kinky as what I had in mind.... 
So... how do you say "handcuff yourself to the bed"? 
Надей на себя наручники .....

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by DDT        Originally Posted by basurero        Originally Posted by DDT  
> Выт*я*ни  ноги!
> Spread your legs. 
> Полежи, лицом к полу!
> Lie down with your face to the floor/ground.   Are you really studying police vocabulary or is it a cover for something else....    Yeah you caught me! I'm actually planing on expanding my drug trafficking business into Moscow and I need to be able understand the local  police!     Lol, well at least that's not as kinky as what I had in mind.... 
> So... how do you say "handcuff yourself to the bed"? 
> Надень на себя наручники .....

 Пристегни себя наручниками к кровати.

----------


## Оля

> Выт*я*ни  ноги!

 Correct is "в*ы*тяни"   

> Полежи, лицом к полу!

 "Полежи" is very tender imperative   ::   ::

----------


## Wowik

> "Полежи" is very tender imperative

 Полежи-ка пока на диванчике!

----------


## Wowik

> Пристегни себя наручниками к кровати.

 Ох уж эти любовный игры...   ::

----------


## DDT

Thanks for the help!  
So, 
Пристегни себя наручниками к кровати. 
Hmm..... Where is the stress on наручниками ?

----------


## Moryachka

It's нар*у*чниками, если не ошибаюсь

----------


## Оля

Нар*у*чниками

----------


## DDT

I need to make sure that these are correct, too! 
Sit down here on the curb!  (the concrete gutter at the edge of the road) 
Сидите здесь на обочине!  
Put your hands behind your back! 
Руки за спину!  
Don't fuck with us or you will be wearing the cement shoes. (Just Joking  ::   ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## Оля

> Sit down here on the curb!  (the concrete gutter at the edge of the road) 
> Сидите (or "сядьте") здесь на обочине!  
> Put your hands behind your back! 
> Руки за спину! Yes, ok. Btw, it's pronounced [з́аспину]

----------


## chaika

По таким коммандам не так ли, что глагол чаще в инфинитивной форме или даже без глагола? Сесть! Лечь на пол! Руки на голову!

----------


## Rtyom

Команды, они такие... Всё должно быть жёстким, ёмким, кратким.

----------


## Оля

> По таким командам не так ли, что глагол чаще в инфинитивной форме или даже без глагола?

 У таких команд глагол чаще в инфинитивной форме или даже нет глагола, не так ли?

----------


## Lampada

По-моему, должно быть "Руки за голову!"

----------


## DDT

EDIT: I just reread the earlier posts. Apparently I have answered needlessly. It seems that there is some debate over на and за.
So, руки заспину is still correct?

----------


## Lampada

Руки за голову!

----------


## Тоби

DDT,  I thought you might enjoy this...
Just found it browsing through some pics and thought about this post.
LOL 
(Модerated. L.)

----------


## Оля

> So, руки за_ спину is still correct?

 "Руки за спину" is correct, а что именно в таких случаях говорят омоновцы, я не знаю.

----------


## DDT

So, more things to say that are not exactly "conversational Russian". 
The way to say "shoot" as in........ 
"Put your weapons down or you will be shot" 
"Put your weapons down or I will shoot." 
What is the usual way to say this?
Is it normal to say "Lower your weapons"  or  "Drop your weapoms" or "put down your weapons"? 
Подавите ваше оружие, или я буду стрелять
Is that correct or does it sound stupid?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Подавите ваше оружие, или я буду стрелять
> Is that correct or does it sound stupid?

 "Подавите" doesn't work here. Without the context it's even unclear what are you trying to say (подарите, положите etc. comes to mind). 
I'd suggest:
"Бросьте/бросайте оружие" or "опустите оружие" (if you want them not to drop the guns on the floor but just to lower them so they are not aimed at you). 
But I think it's more natural and perfectly understandable to just shout *"Оружие на землю!"*. There are no time for pleasantries or extrawords during or before the firefight. And that you're going to shoot otherwise is clear without saying.

----------


## DDT

> But I think it's more natural and perfectly understandable to just shout *"Оружие на землю!"*. There are no time for pleasantries or extra words during or before the firefight. And that you're going to shoot otherwise is clear without saying.

 Thanks, This is exactly the context that I needed. It is interesting that Russians make reference to the "ground" in this situation and that English usually just say "Drop".

----------


## shadow1

> "Put your weapons down or I will shoot."

 Maybe 
Бросьте оружие или буду застрелить!

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Thanks, This is exactly the context that I needed. It is interesting that Russians make reference to the "ground" in this situation and that English usually just say "Drop".   You also may say "Бросить оружие!" (no ground here   )     
> 			
> 				Бросьте оружие или я буду стрелять!

----------


## basurero

Как насчет: 
Брось оружие, иначе я тебя растреляю.

----------


## Оля

> Как насчет: 
> Брось оружие, иначе я в тебя _стреляю.

 Кстати, "расстреляю" пишется с двумя "с".

----------


## Propp

"Расстреляю" sounds very formaly, like he will be shot in an official ceremony. Просто "буду стрелять" или "я стреляю".

----------


## Basil77

> Как насчет: 
> Брось оружие, иначе я тебя растреляю.

 Более естественные варианты: 
Брось оружие, _иначе_ стреляю.
Брось оружие, _или я_ стреляю.

----------


## Ramil

> Как насчет: 
> Брось оружие, иначе я тебя растреляю.

 Бросай оружие, стрелять буду. - именно так кричат наши менты.

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  
> But I think it's more natural and perfectly understandable to just shout *"Оружие на землю!"*. There are no time for pleasantries or extra words during or before the firefight. And that you're going to shoot otherwise is clear without saying.   Thanks, This is exactly the context that I needed. It is interesting that Russians make reference to the "ground" in this situation and that English usually just say "Drop".

 IMO, _"Брось оружие"_ is more common then _"Оружие на землю"_ in Russian too.
Btw, _Брось_ *оружие* - _Drop the_ *weapon*. But: _Drop the_ *gun* - _Брось_ *пушку* (_Брось_ *ствол*, _Брось_ *пистолет*).

----------

